# some expressions about getting a phone



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know some expressions about telephone, especially ones about getting it.

He's busy. (as in, when I call him, I can only hear the beep-sound which indicates that he's talking on the phone with someone else.)

"Hän on varattu"

Someone answer the phone quick! (When, at home, someone can't answer the phone despite ringing it for a while and let the other person get it)

"Joku vasta puhelin nopeasti!"

Will my son answer the phone? (When, as a mother, I couldn't answer it right now.)

"Minun poikani, vasta puhelin!"

Answer the phone (for goodness' sake)! (When saying to myself when I call someone and they don't answer my phone, despite ringing perhaps a dozen times.)

"Vasta puhelin!"

Hello? (When answering it)

"Hallo?"

Are you busy? (When I am wondering if the other person on the line can talk to me now.)

"Oletko varattu?"

I was at the shower so I couldn't answer your phone.

"Minä olin suihkussa, niin minä en osata sinun puhelimesi."


----------



## tbsvk

In my humble opinion, only the number (numero) or the phone itself (puhelin) could be "varattu", not a [wo]man (hän) while talking.
And, in Finland, they reply "puhelimeen", "to phone".
When someone is busy with something, he is [IMHO again] kiireinen, but not sure about it.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"He's busy." _Hän puhuu parhaillaan. / Hänen numeronsa on varattu._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"He's busy." _Hän puhuu parhaillaan. / Hänen numeronsa on varattu._
"Someone answer the phone quick!" _Vastatkaa puhelimeen heti!
_"Will my son answer the phone?" I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Perhaps: _Poika, vastaa puhelimeen!_
"Answer the phone (for goodness' sake)!" _Vastatkaa nyt ihmeessä puhelimeen!_
"Hello? (When answering it)" _Haloo._ I never say that though. The first thing I say is my name if the caller is a stranger to me.
"Are you busy? (When I am wondering if the other person on the line can talk to me now.)" _Onko sinulla aikaa puhua?  _Also: _Soitinko sopivaan aikaan?_
"I was *in* the shower so I couldn't answer *the* phone." _Olin suihkussa enkä siksi voinut vastata puhelimeen._


----------

